# Thiokol Imp 1402 OpenTop # 129 by Nikson



## Nikson

Hey Everyone,

Wanted to thank everyone here who provides and updates info on their projects.  They are a great help to guys that start off fresh (like me )

So to start off... 

I've got bored & tired of not being able to get there at times on my Jeep, and it was time to get a "snowcat".

As time went by, I was able to locate one through this forum in Idaho from Bill @ SnoTrans.  

I figured that price & timing were right for me to go get it...


----------



## Nikson

*First Impressions*

for its age, I figured it was in a pretty decent shape,






after all... it is a 1965 

Engine ran like a champ, although bunch of loose wires were "hanging around", no sign of alternator, no lights or fuel gauge 






here is a video of the first test drive - literally first time... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FP89-SK8J9I&feature=share&list=UUiTvqT1musPzdkZJT3OyHHg"]1965 Thiokol Imp 1402 - # 129      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks like you had fun. Please don't make a habit of letting passengers ride while you ld/unld. Bad time for things to happen.


----------



## Nikson

plan for this fall is to do a minor TLC on the engine/train/tracks in order to be able to see what it is capable of doing in stock form, how much better it will perform in the snow vs Jeep, etc.

started off with removing the tracks & pressure washing the whole tub real well.  Lots of pealing of paint, but its aluminum, so I guess its not a big problem.

Took the engine out, popped off head to clean up, along with all of the fuel/ignition system.

pretty nasty 





















Some carburetor cleaner & elbow grease... and I like the output...


----------



## Nikson

muleman said:


> Looks like you had fun. Please don't make a habit of letting passengers ride while you ld/unld. Bad time for things to happen.



Thanks for the tip, will keep in mind...


----------



## Nikson

*Engine works*

Heads cleaned out nicely... 

although while removing one of the plugs, thread ended up being stripped and partly came out with the plug itself (as usual it was the last one of the 4)   Dropped by a local tool shop, picked up the tap in the right size, redid the thread - back to looking like new, don't really see the plug giving me much trouble down the road.







while cleaning up the distributor assembly, didn't think about taking a picture and marking off its position, i guess that repair manual will come in handy to learn how to set the timing.






Carb cleaning was next after everything else...






pretty nasty, eh? 






Overall pretty happy with the way things are turning out to be, definitely hope to have it up and running in the snow this winter...


----------



## muleman RIP

You should be in good shape for the snow. Those old Wisconsin motors are tough. Pay attention that you have a good tight fuel system as they like to vibrate a bit.


----------



## Nikson

List of things I would like to upgrade/replace/update:

1. Ignition Coil
part number?

2. Distributor Cap/Rotor
part number?

3. Spark plug Wires 
part number: YL100A Magneto/Wire Set

4. Carburetor gasket kit (Zenith 12098/L63)
part number?

Anyone has any actual links/item numbers for any of these, feel free to help out, seems like eBay has lots, but not everything...

Will keep updating as new pictures/info comes in.


----------



## Nikson

muleman said:


> You should be in good shape for the snow. Those old Wisconsin motors are tough. Pay attention that you have a good tight fuel system as they like to vibrate a bit.



Noted,

Definitely will have to make some rubber motor mounts, since it just seems like it was sitting on some track rubber squares...


----------



## Nikson

*RE: Alternator*

Alternator... is there one???

side view






my understanding that 4 wires that hang out on their own from the starter's side of the engine might be the actual "flywheel's" build-in alternator...

Anyone got anything to say on that?


----------



## 300 H and H

*Re: Alternator*



Nikson said:


> Alternator... is there one???
> 
> side view
> my understanding that 4 wires that hang out on their own from the starter's side of the engine might be the actual "flywheel's" build-in alternator...
> 
> Anyone got anything to say on that?


 

You are right about the 4 wires being from the generator of the engine, with in the flywheel. I cannot tell you witch wire does what, or what the output of this setup is. If I were a guessing man, I would say that it puts out less than 40 ampes, so don't get too carried away with lights..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Alternator*



300 H and H said:


> You are right about the 4 wires being from the generator of the engine, with in the flywheel. I cannot tell you witch wire does what, or what the output of this setup is. If I were a guessing man, I would say that it puts out less than 40 ampes, so don't get too carried away with lights..
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Cool, so I was guessing right... 

As far as lights, I will be using some RIGID LEDs, so their consumption is minimal.

Will the flywheel alternator be enough to keep the starting battery charged up though, that would be the question now... ??? 

Thanks for input.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

it should work just fine i wouldn't worry your other optiom could be a dual battery isolator run all your accessorys off one battery and the starter and engine off the other one


----------



## Nikson

dds said:


> it should work just fine i wouldn't worry your other optiom could be a dual battery isolator run all your accessorys off one battery and the starter and engine off the other one



My concern is just how well will the alternator keep up with charging the battery up at 20-30AMP rate.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i'm not shure what the output is on the charging system my guess it is a nonregukated type like a boat or snowmachine motor where voltage and amperage is relitive to rpm with  a capicator of sort to limit over votage. most snow cats are like boats and the engine is run pretty hard and should recharge the battery in an hour or so if you are going to put lots of draw on it like 100 watt lights and electric heater than look into moumting a delcotron 50 amp alternator on it, it would be simple to do. the external alternator would also be required if you planned on a lot of idle time with an electrical load


----------



## Nikson

Yeah, thats what I figured, 

Since the battery with be "fresh" everytime I head out to the mountains, being deep cycle (Optima YellowTop), it should last me through the weekend with its charge.  

There are necessary components on the engine (rectifier, etc) to run the charging system, so hopefully this 10-20AMP stator will be able to keep up with it.

Have been googling for any "homemade" alternator attachments on engines, but no luck so far.


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Wagner Master Brake Cylinders*

Was able to search the web and find a rebuilt kit from NAPA AutoParts (kit number 387) - about $20.

One of the cylinders looked like it was rebuilt not too long ago.


----------



## Nikson

*Re: wheels*

Front idler wheels got pretty trashed up, running the cat with no air in them,






hammer & vise, along with a wirebrush on Dewalt...











Decided to go with the "SafetyOrange" color scheme for some of the interior & exterior...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Interior & Motor paint*

interior got a little bedliner after some scraping & brushing...






Just love how this stuff covers anything & everything and sticks to it like there is no tomorrow... 






while that stuff was drying, put some high heat paint... and came out with something pretty cool as well (IMHO)


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Zenith Carb 12098 / Gasket Kit K2033*

Mailman brought another present - Carburetor Gasket kit for the Zenith 12098 carb - its the K2033 ($30).  If you google it, most likely might even find something just a few bucks cheaper.

Kit came with everything needed to refresh the old carb, with some extras to spare.






Picture speaks 1000 words - choke shaft seal... OLD vs NEW






I guess just got to make sure everything goes back together as it was taking apart... - "the RIGHT side in" 

p.s. this one just scared me... although there were no leaks...


----------



## Nikson

BrakeSteer station dried up in time with the bedliner...

lets put 'er in...






Now thats a bit better - Refreshing - to say the least


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Flywheel removal / Stator access*

Came to a "roadblock" - first one on this trip... 

Cant get the flywheel to come off...

any suggestions from anyone...

p.s. already tried - applying heat, soaking in WD40/PB Blaster (over a week), hitting the crank with a hammer using a 2x4, and all those while the engine is on top of the "rolling" cart... 

SO anything else i might have not tried yet???


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

may be drill and thread the holes than use a 2 way puller if it dosn't come right a swift hit to the puller usualy wll free it up


----------



## Nikson

dds said:


> may be drill and thread the holes than use a 2 way puller if it dosn't come right a swift hit to the puller usualy wll free it up



Drilling any holes will cause the flywheel to be off weight balance, causing bearing wear that I would not want to deal with at the moment... (IMHO)

Unless...


----------



## muleman RIP

Check in a Wisconsin manual and see if the flywheel is not threaded on the shaft with left hand threads. You have to fish the key out first to spin it off. And be very careful you don't break any fins as that will throw it out of balance.


----------



## Nikson

muleman said:


> Check in a Wisconsin manual and see if the flywheel is not threaded on the shaft with left hand threads. You have to fish the key out first to spin it off. And be very careful you don't break any fins as that will throw it out of balance.



Per manual, its just hanging on a Woodruff key behind it... 

I'm guessing it might not ever been removed in 50yrs, so just got really "set in" there...


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

You can do what you want my opinion would be 2 5/16 holes drilled tward the center won't throw off balance to much. But it's not my machine good luck


----------



## muleman RIP

I have used tapered wedges around the OD to apply pressure and then heated the center and put ice cubes on the shaft. Then a good whack with a brass hammer usually pops it.


----------



## Nikson

dds said:


> You can do what you want my opinion would be 2 5/16 holes drilled tward the center won't throw off balance to much. But it's not my machine good luck



Dont get me wrong, I appreciate your opinion, especially since i've thought about it myself, but few other mechanics that I've spoken about this, highly recommended otherwise... 

Although that seems to be possibly the last thing on the list...


----------



## Laurentian

A good can of freeze spray maybe on the shaft and
some slow patient heat on the flywheel ?
Works like a charm for press fits 

X 2 keep an eye on the fins !


----------



## undy

> hitting the crank with a hammer using a 2x4



Try this with two hammers (and yeah, I know you're not supposed to hit two hammers together, so wear safety glasses!).  

Using a couple guys with pry-bars, put some *light* pressure against the back of the flywheel.  Lay a big ball-peen hammer on the shaft, peen end against the shaft.  Then using a bigger hammer, whack the ball end of the ball-peen hammer sharply, a couple times.  If that doesn't do it, heat it up as above, and then use this trick.


----------



## Nikson

undy said:


> Try this with two hammers (and yeah, I know you're not supposed to hit two hammers together, so wear safety glasses!).
> 
> Using a couple guys with pry-bars, put some *light* pressure against the back of the flywheel.  Lay a big ball-peen hammer on the shaft, peen end against the shaft.  Then using a bigger hammer, whack the ball end of the ball-peen hammer sharply, a couple times.  If that doesn't do it, heat it up as above, and then use this trick.



Will keep that one in mind...

I emailed one of the guys on East Coast (Wisconsin specialist) - he says it was a bad idea to use heat, since now it will be harder to get off... 

I guess we'll have to see what will come out of this...


----------



## redsqwrl

Beating heating and freezing are all fun but deformed and bent crankshafts are not.
puller method:
If Balance is a concern for you, drill four holes on the axis of the factory balance marks.
Flywheel mass:
I am no harmonic specialist but I have balanced lots of tires and crankshafts. Top RPM on a WI is quite low. (Mass is quite high) 

Just throwing $.02 at it.
Keep up the great work.
Mike


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Replacement Parts*

Got some parts in the mail today...

Fuel Pump (new one on the right)






Wire Set






Ignition Coil






Distributor Cap






Rotor






and some new rubber... for the front idlers






figured it was a good idea to refresh the inside of the idler rims as well...






Cleaned up the main wheels with wire brush and painted them with a different kind of bed liner... (its actually matte once dries up...)






P.S.

Am I going too much into detail on this thing, or you guys like seeing/reading all this???


----------



## Nikson

redsqwrl said:


> Beating heating and freezing are all fun but deformed and bent crankshafts are not.
> puller method:
> If Balance is a concern for you, drill four holes on the axis of the factory balance marks.
> Flywheel mass:
> I am no harmonic specialist but I have balanced lots of tires and crankshafts. Top RPM on a WI is quite low. (Mass is quite high)
> 
> Just throwing $.02 at it.
> Keep up the great work.
> Mike



Thanks Mike, 

Been thinking sort of the same thing... RPMs at about 2800 max

May be drill & tap closer to the center, this will prevent it from dis-balancing on the outer edges...


----------



## Laurentian

redsqwrl said:


> Beating heating and freezing are all fun but deformed and bent crankshafts are not.
> puller method:
> If Balance is a concern for you, drill four holes on the axis of the factory balance marks.
> Flywheel mass:
> I am no harmonic specialist but I have balanced lots of tires and crankshafts. Top RPM on a WI is quite low. (Mass is quite high)
> 
> Just throwing $.02 at it.
> Keep up the great work.
> Mike


 
Another thought is that once the holes are drilled and tapped, and hopefuly found helpful to removal of flywheel they can be plugged / locked in again with threadlocker and riveting. X2 on slow rev, not a top fuel here.


----------



## Laurentian

*Re: Replacement Parts*



Nikson said:


> Got some parts in the mail today...
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Am I going too much into detail on this thing, or you guys like seeing/reading all this???


 
We love this stuff !
I see you found a nice work surface ( the flat bed of your rig, handy ! )


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Replacement Parts*



Laurentian said:


> We love this stuff !
> I see you found a nice work surface ( the flat bed of your rig, handy ! )



Oh yeah, rear bed comes in handy for this or that... I figured I would finish the rest of the stuff before I start working on the rear cab modification.


----------



## muleman RIP

Keep the pics coming. Looks like you are going through things pretty thoroughly. Don't delay or the snow will be here before you know it.


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Wisconsin Engine repair & parts guy*

Anyway,

Finally got a hold of Tim, he is a person with long history of working on Wisconsin engines, so if anyone needs any parts or help with work on one, he would be a good guy to have in your phone book.

[FONT=&quot]Tim[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Rock Creek Consulting[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4429 Brumbaugh Rd.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]New Enterprise, Pa. 16664[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]814-766-3675[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]wisconsinengines@embarqmail.com[/FONT]

So, Tim suggests that I take a 6-12 inch center punch w/visegrips & an 8lb sludge hammer... put the engine stationary on the floor, stand in front of the flywheel with the crankshaft sticking out between my legs...

Give it a good smack with the hammer, getting the flywheel to come right off... 

I guess stay tuned...    

p.s. reason to remove the flywheel is to see the state of the stator, since it is a 10AMP, and I would like to upgrade to 30AMP, so I could run all necessary electrics on the cat (fans, lights, winch, etc)...


----------



## Nikson

muleman said:


> Keep the pics coming. Looks like you are going through things pretty thoroughly. Don't delay or the snow will be here before you know it.



To much of everyone's surprise, even my own, I'm going at a pretty good rate... Oregon Cascades got another 2 months to go before first snow most likely... so I believe I'll make it...


----------



## Nikson

Flywheel is off after I smacked it hard enough with an 8lb sledge hammer...

 - believe it or not, I was like that for an hour...

now have to figure out if my flywheel is one that will work with a 30AMP stater, and if its not, I will have to replace the flywheel as well...

I think it would be a good idea to go with a 30A stator, right?


----------



## anthonydoldd

Hey Nikson 

Looks like things are progressing nicely!!  I am not familiar with the 1402 is it a single speed machine with only forward and reverse?


----------



## Nikson

anthonydoldd said:


> Hey Nikson
> 
> Looks like things are progressing nicely!!  I am not familiar with the 1402 is it a single speed machine with only forward and reverse?



Thanks... slowly but surely... hoping to get her done by snowfall... 

This cat has a transfer case in the rear end, not sure exactly whats it called, but its a simple setup...

Engine with Clutch drive (hand lever), and then just driveshaft to the C-4 rearend, that has 1,2,3,4 & Reverse... 

so technically its a 4 speed, but I guess you cant shift on the fly... 

p.s. if I like what it come out to be able to do, as far as crawling through snowpack, i'll throw in a watercooled engine with auto in it next year.


----------



## anthonydoldd

Ok so it does have the OC-4 clark rear end.  My 1404 runs the same transaxle.  I was curious as to what they did for range...  I am hoping to beef mine up a little as I hear that they dont like large power to much.  Keep us posted its nice to see the work that others accomplish on their machines!!


----------



## Nikson

anthonydoldd said:


> Ok so it does have the OC-4 clark rear end.  My 1404 runs the same transaxle.  I was curious as to what they did for range...  I am hoping to beef mine up a little as I hear that they dont like large power to much.  Keep us posted its nice to see the work that others accomplish on their machines!!



Oh, I keep updates coming as they go... 

As far as I know (correct me if I am wrong) - it is a C-4, since its OC-12, lots people confuse on the letters there... (not a biggie, but someone will correct ya eventually as I've seen it happen before)...

I guess its really a trial-n-error on the rear end, since lots of people talk about busting their C-4s, while not much actual evidence on that.  Not sure whats the weakest link in them, but we'll find out.

This is one of the main reasons why I am trying to keep all stock with same engine and drivetrain, since if it was made to handle that, it should hold off just fine., if not, than I guess will have to find a newer model with a OC-12 in it.

Would love to convert to a hydro-steer if I could, that would be great... 

seen any write ups on that?


----------



## anthonydoldd

I HAVE SEEN A FEW COMPANIES THAT REBUILD THE TRANSAXLE  REFER TO THEM AS AN OC-4 THERE ARE BOTH OC-4 AND OC-12 REARENDS.  MY UNDERSTANDING IS THAT THE OC-4 HAS THE 4 SPEEDS AND THE OC 12 DOES NOT.  I AM NOT POSITIVE ON THIS BUT I HAVE NEVER HEARD IT REFERED TO AS A C-4.  I BELIEVE THE C-4 THAT YOU ARE REFERING TO WOULD BE THE ACTUAL FORD CO. AUTO TRANS THAT WAS USED ON THE DMC 1450.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

oc refers to oliver clark c woud be clark just like the differential used in the m29 weasel it was a 2 speed clark


----------



## anthonydoldd

SO IS IT AN OC-4 OR A C-4?  iN THE 1404 AND 1402 I MEAN?  I BELIEVE THERE IS BOTH A  C4 AND AND OC4 TRANSMISSION.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

A C-4 is a Ford Motor Company produced three speed automatic transmission used in automotive and light truck applications. It is the lighter duty transmission of that era. The heavier duty model is the C-6.

An OC4 is a rear differential. "OC" stands for Oliver & Clark. I don't know that they were ever one company. I do know that Oliver made farm tractors and Clark made transmissions and other products, including forklifts. Perhaps the OC differential products were a consortium of the two firms?

A quick Google search shows Oliver was bought by White Motor Corporation and Clark was acquired by Ingersoll Rand.

[As a side note, I find the evolution of the farm tractor industry to be very interesting. At one point there were literally hundreds of tractor manufacturers and their individual histories are fascinating. Some, like Deere, went on to great success, whereas other went bust...]


----------



## Nikson

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> A C-4 is a Ford Motor Company produced three speed automatic transmission used in automotive and light truck applications. It is the lighter duty transmission of that era. The heavier duty model is the C-6.
> 
> An OC4 is a rear differential. "OC" stands for Oliver & Clark. I don't know that they were ever one company. I do know that Oliver made farm tractors and Clark made transmissions and other products, including forklifts. Perhaps the OC differential products were a consortium of the two firms?
> 
> A quick Google search shows Oliver was bought by White Motor Corporation and Clark was acquired by Ingersoll Rand.
> 
> [As a side note, I find the evolution of the farm tractor industry to be very interesting. At one point there were literally hundreds of tractor manufacturers and their individual histories are fascinating. Some, like Deere, went on to great success, whereas other went bust...]



Very true indeed... History of many is quiet interesting. 

As far as rear ends go, Ive been corrected too many times that its a C4 n not a oc4. 

Either way it seems to me like a sturdy n excellent transaxle. Ive opened mine up and cleaning it up slowly... Lots of gunky gelly metal stuff on the bottom, guessing its just brake dust. 

Brake bands are about 1/4 inch thick, anyone guesses that its good to go, those need to be replaced (updated)????

I would think that i wouldnt put more than 200-300 miles on the cat in the winter...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: various...*

So a little update...

got the shifter & the links painted... and installed...






now, not wanting to go into "detailing" it, it turned out that I did anyways, so I guess when all done, this resto is pretty much complete except the frame, which will be partially painted... 






little inspection showed that front pivot mount on the rear end got busted, and will be needing some welding...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: various parts*

miscellaneous engine updates...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: wheels / tires*

Since the plan was to leave any engine & suspension major upgrades for next year, went ahead and just replaced the tires, and resurfaced the wheels.


----------



## Nikson

*Re: rear end*

rear end removal was not too difficult, yet complicated due to one of the bolt/nuts combos being just stubborn where even an impact gun couldn't get them loose with WD40...

view from the rear, toward the front mounting point of the axle






front pivot bracket with the piece of the frame...






 well, at least the axle is out now... time to get her apart and cleaned up...






slave brake cylinders are missing the rubber boot (unless they didnt have them at all), but the crud in the inside of the cylinder walls made it hard for them to operate... real tough...






if anyone has any pointers on where to get some dust boots for the slaves, let me know...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: C-4/OC-4 rear end*

cracked 'er open... 

lots of crud/gel on the bottom, although oil was fairly clean at first......






Brakes...

Brakes...

Brakes...

what do you guys say... are they good enough to stay, or need to be relined?  that is the brake bands I'm talking about...
















they are about 1/4 inch thick...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: axle shafts & sleeves*

These guys were up for some cleaning... 

seems like bearing are all in good shape...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: rear end*

Seems like either at the actual factory, or previous owners just spray painted everything all together... assembled...






giving it a personal touch... wirebrushed all of the paint, and give it a nice gunmetal look...






cleaned up the mounting brackets...









first coat of bedliner on the rear hitch & pivot mounts






nice n clean...






almost ready for paint...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: VH4D flywheel & stator*

For those who has been following, I've had a bit of a hard time removing the flywheel...  

so after talking to Tim (his info was added to the thread earlier - real nice knowledgeable guy with Wisconsin engines) - i've used the 8lb sludge hammer, got the flywheel off the crankshaft...

The inspection showed that the original 10Amp stator was in pretty "no use" shape, and I've considered to use a winch setup, so needed a little more charging for the onboard battery.

New 30Amp stator from Tim is under $150, plus it eliminates all the necessities of the rectifier & regulators on the Wisconsin... 

being that 5Amp should be about enough to keep the battery charged up and maintained for future starts, the other 25Amps can go towards charging up the rest of the system (most likely dual battery setup with Optima YellowTops), this way we have plenty of run time to power the RIGID LED lights, interior lights & 12v outlets, circulation fans, etc...

so measured the flywheel... 






and stator...






heard back from Tim, who said that this flywheel will work with the 30A stator...

Another weekend went by successfully... 

Closer to the end, closer to the winter...

Cheers


----------



## Laurentian

Pro Job ! What kind of training do you have ? You obviously know what you are doing.


----------



## muleman RIP

You won't regret the upgrade to 30 amp. If you operate at night the lights will be more load than you think. Staying with leds inside helps lower the draw somewhat.


----------



## Nikson

Laurentian said:


> Pro Job ! What kind of training do you have ? You obviously know what you are doing.



Thanks Laurentian,

Not much training - Life has been the best teacher so far I guess... many props to my dad I guess for having me hold a 'wrench' since I can remember, helping him with various stuff in the garage (back in the Soviet times...).

So far my life's hobby has been modding and fabbing various things on my Jeeps... that kept me busy until this thing came along... 

Stay tuned... 

p.s. check out my YouTube channel - it tells a lot about things I do/did... 

www.youtube.com/budnixon


----------



## Nikson

muleman said:


> You won't regret the upgrade to 30 amp. If you operate at night the lights will be more load than you think. Staying with leds inside helps lower the draw somewhat.



I'm staying LED all around... 

but 30 definitely will be an upgrade... paid/ordered/waiting for it now..,


----------



## Northcoast

awsome restore,thanks for the great thread !  You are definitly going to enjoy this winter.  Can't wait to see the finished product in the snow.


----------



## Nikson

Northcoast said:


> awsome restore,thanks for the great thread !  You are definitly going to enjoy this winter.  Can't wait to see the finished product in the snow.



Thanks... will definitely keep that updated and videos on youtube...


----------



## Nikson

had rear end prepped for paint...






gauges... hmm... they supposed to be working, but I guess will need to add couple more to the dash.











one of the inner sleeves on the brake lever was missing, and a different size bolt was used.

I dropped by a local AutoParts store and picked up an alternator spacer that is a perfect fit, just needed to be cut down to the right length.






fits perfect for the 1/2 inch bolt opening, no all I need is to grease it up and good to go.  






next on the list was rear end frame mounts.

front one seemed to be simply ripped out of the frame, so had to get up in to an easily accessible pose so to speak... I called it the "doggie style" LOL 






not sure how well pictures actually show the damage...






after few minutes of TLC with a cutting wheel...






seems that most of the metal is still in tact and not to deteriorated/rusted.

will be reinforcing it with some 1/4 inch flat bar... will give it plenty of support for next few dozen years...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: OC-4 painting*

got the first coat of bedliner on the OC-4, turned out pretty nice...






now, its the ORANGE TIME... seems like I'm just going to end up redoing the whole thing afterall... almost all of it anyway...
















Orange is kind of SEXY...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Hydrostatic conversion*

Just a thought...

Anyone successfully completed a hydro conversion?  Is it worth to do it even?


----------



## Laurentian

Nice work !
I'm surprised you put bedliner on the diff and then finish paint. Does the bedliner dry up hard or does it stay plyable ? I would of just went with primer and then two coats orange enamel. Not being a pest, just have not seen this before is all.


----------



## Nikson

Laurentian said:


> Nice work !
> I'm surprised you put bedliner on the diff and then finish paint. Does the bedliner dry up hard or does it stay plyable ? I would of just went with primer and then two coats orange enamel. Not being a pest, just have not seen this before is all.



No probs...

What i've found in my personal practice is that this bedliner stuff is really "sticky"... in most cases on my Jeep bumpers/sliders, etc., I dont have to use primer, just prep it well with denatured alcohol...

bedliner dries up well, and has a little "tar-like" feeling to it, it doesnt crack, and holds onto the surface real well.

any paint over the bedliner usually sticks well too, thus is my way of applying the orange on top of the black... 

Now that was my common practice on the Jeeps, will have to see if the cat is any different.


----------



## Dirtyjoe

Great tip,brother thanks!


----------



## Nikson

Dirtyjoe said:


> Great tip,brother thanks!



Whatever works, right!?


----------



## Laurentian

I'll have to look into this for my '86 Toyota SR-5 truck !
Will try it on some undercarriage and see


----------



## Nikson

Laurentian said:


> I'll have to look into this for my '86 Toyota SR-5 truck !
> Will try it on some undercarriage and see



Yep, should work just fine. 


Talked to my mechanic, he said that in 80's Toyota put a 1.6l diesel into RWD Corollas n Tercels,


I'm thinking it would be a perfect setup for my engine swap in the Imp.


----------



## Laurentian

Did you ever consider a 1.6D VW ? Non turbo, 52 HP. We have many in Canada and they go 250 - 500 complete with tranny. I drive MKII diesel VW's as dailys. Parts are easily available and there is nothing cheaper
to maintain.

http://www.vwdiesel.net/


----------



## Nikson

Laurentian said:


> Did you ever consider a 1.6D VW ? Non turbo, 52 HP. We have many in Canada and they go 250 - 500 complete with tranny. I drive MKII diesel VW's as dailys. Parts are easily available and there is nothing cheaper
> to maintain.
> 
> http://www.vwdiesel.net/



I have been extensively researching on diesel options for my Wrangler, would like to get a little more torque to spin my 35s, n hopefully pull a heavier expo trailer. 

As far as for cat, thinking that may be even Wisconsin engine will be enough, i dont plan to race or spin the tracks 

I guess time will show...


----------



## Nikson

What a day!!! 

#3 had joined my family, sheis cute, little, and precious. 

8lb 6oz, 19 1/2 in. tall...

Im a daddy for a third time


----------



## redsqwrl

8lb 6oz, 19 1/2 in. tall... that sounds like a keeper. 

Congratulations....

Mike


----------



## muleman RIP

What he said! Congrats.


----------



## Nikson

redsqwrl said:


> 8lb 6oz, 19 1/2 in. tall... that sounds like a keeper.
> 
> Congratulations....
> 
> Mike





muleman said:


> What he said! Congrats.



Thanks felas,

She sure is a keeper, everything being great... My kids have been best, I sure cant complain about it.

Anyways, finished up the frame work today, got the rear end test fitted, everything checked out well.

just got to finish up cosmetics at this point, and get everything put back together, so I can get the tracks on and get the engine running... 

Been an awesome & tiring project so far... but cant complain...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: frame repairs*

Got the frame repaired over the weekend, front mount is in place now...






gone with 1/4 inch flat bar for the most support in this area...

wrapped it up and ran joints from 1/8 angle pieces to join up with the rest...











something like this... 






I know its not "perfect" per say... but it sure is pretty sturdy, and I believe should hold up for another 50+ yrs






welding it from inside wasn't easy... but God has blessed me with 170lbs... 






test fitted the OC-4






seems like there is no rubbing and everything should hold up just fine...






Thanks to Nancy @ SpryteImprovement... got the boots for the slave cylinders & the shifter... should keep the gunk away...






Bottom all painted and ready to be put together...






once these guys are joined up... and put together, put back process will start up...

I guess long weekends and nights in the garage are paying back after all...


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

he's going to get that thing done before Big Al gets his krusty done


----------



## Nikson

dds said:


> he's going to get that thing done before Big Al gets his krusty done



Plan is to have her ready or this winter...

Engine got put in today, some of the wheels with most of the leafs...

Almost ready to try the first start!!!


----------



## Nikson

*Re: update 09/25/2012*

So, got to putting some more hours into it...

some of the wheels much needed new bearings & seals...

so McGuire Bearing got me hooked up for $80 that is... (thats for 2 wheels in total - bearings/seats/seals)


----------



## Nikson

*Re: wiper motors*

These needed to be checked out.  

After shopping around and seeing whats out there, decided it might be cheaper to get these back to life.

They are 1965 afterall... 






not to bad for something half a century old... they knew what they were doing back than...






the numbers on the wheel - I guess they stand for the DEGREE the wiper arm will move??? 

if anyone knows otherwise, feel free to correct me.











there was no movement what so ever when I connected the wires and turned on the switch... I guess the rust soft of explains why...






some WD-40 and elbow grease... we have a mechanically functioning wipers...











I figured just leave them with the factory paint and let them run this way to keep it all stock as much as possible.

Anyone knows what brand/make/model wiper arms will fit these???


----------



## Nikson

*Re: rear end*

once rear end got put back where it was supposed to (see previous posts about frame work), I got the rest of the drivetrain (driveline, brakes, etc) reconnected...

came up to one problem thou... 

the gear shifter didnt align right, and it would shift as smooth as it was before all of the work on frame...






when I painted the gear shift rod, I noticed there was a weld about the middle of the rod, which sort of made me wonder "WHY" would a factory weld their rods... 

wouldnt they just cut to the right size off the shelf for all of these? or was there a guy running around with a tapemeasure, trying to see what length rod tube he needs to cut for the next machine...

so I came up with "my" explanation of the weld mark on the rod...

Since the front mount got broken while back, probably previous owner didnt want to mess with the whole labor of taking it apart and redoing it the right way, since there was no WAY it would shift right when the axle was +/-2 inches forward... so they probably shortened it... and now I had to fix what they had broken...

Well... not much work here...

looked in the garages metal pile, found a piece of tube that would fit snugly inside the shift rod... measure it to where everything would be centered... welded it up... and now we are set to PERFECTION...

p.s. had to get a little personal there... 
















WHEELS ON... DUDE...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Engine Start - VH4D*

Saturday was truly an epic day... Engine Start day... 

Wisconsin VH4D took 4 quarts of oil...
Clutch behind the engine - 1/2 qt (pint)
Air Filter - oil topped off (just engine oil)

Rear end - gear box - 2 qt (50W)
Rear end - brakes/R&P - 4 qt (50W)

Brake lines bled... all seem to be working fine... 






Talked to Tim in PA, he advised (over the phone) how to set timing properly.  Did that... 

So, just all basically was done per what VH4D manual says... timing marks... wires... distributor... etc...











some of you gonna say... "So it started on the first crank???" 



of course not... keeping in mind that all fuel lines, pump, carb... etc... where dry and cleaned out... I had to crank it for couple of minutes...

once the lower (aftermarket) - see through filter got some fuel in it...

she started right up... I was pretty impressed by the smoothness of the engine.  

and VIDEO... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98jxU6CirSM&feature=plcp"]Wisconsin VH4D start - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Front/Rear cab...*

work cant stop now!!! - as most of you will say... 

well, I could have an extra $10k to spend, and no responsibilities during daytime, but men has got to do, what men has got to do...

afterall, if we had all the money in the world, life would be boring, since we would not be able to set a goal that we could have much fun reaching...

anyways.... 

cut up the rear bed part... and started taking off the aluminum sheeting for the new cab... what will come of all of this - only God knows, since I dont have any game plan for this... 

All I know is that I want a cab in the rear for my gear, and seating for 4 more people max...






Looks kind of funny without that rear bed, ha...?


----------



## Helmsman38

Can you make it to the Snow Cat Jamboree in Washington this Jan ?


----------



## Nikson

irongoat said:


> Can you make it to the Snow Cat Jamboree in Washington this Jan ?



might be a bit of a long drive for me... 

but i'll think about it.

whats the plan during that time?


----------



## anthonydoldd

Good for you on taking the next step.. I saw your bed was a little bent and figured you would fix it!!  Once you start the work its hard to draw a line on where to stop.  Its looking great so far, keep us posted on your progress!!!


----------



## Nikson

anyone got anything to say to the weight load capacity for these things???

I'm considering building a front & rear cab to carry gear & 4-5 people...

so to think that GROSS is 3300lbs and NET is 1900lbs, so it only gives 1400lbs to play with, am I understanding it right?

So if you consider 4 guys in the cat (200lbs ea.) - that leaves only 600lbs for the rest of the load capacity...

If I was to build up a rear cab with some bench seats, windows, 3/4 in. sq.tubing (thinwall steel) - will that work?


----------



## muleman RIP

With 6 guys and gear that engine will working hard to run on steep grades. I think it will be slow and geared down to get around.


----------



## Helmsman38

Nikson said:


> anyone got anything to say to the weight load capacity for these things???
> 
> I'm considering building a front & rear cab to carry gear & 4-5 people...
> 
> so to think that GROSS is 3300lbs and NET is 1900lbs, so it only gives 1400lbs to play with, am I understanding it right?
> 
> So if you consider 4 guys in the cat (200lbs ea.) - that leaves only 600lbs for the rest of the load capacity...
> 
> If I was to build up a rear cab with some bench seats, windows, 3/4 in. sq.tubing (thinwall steel) - will that work?


 
Yes you have it correct on the math


----------



## Nikson

irongoat said:


> Yes you have it correct on the math



LOL 

So putting in an actual rear cab, I would be pushing the limits, ha?

I dont plan on climbing much of the steep grades here, mostly pretty gradual uphills, and speed is not going to be an issue...

but having it being about 3300lbs +/-, that would be topping it ha?

in your case, with the soft top & shell - how did you see it work?


----------



## Nikson

muleman said:


> With 6 guys and gear that engine will working hard to run on steep grades. I think it will be slow and geared down to get around.



Well, 6 guys probably wont be an issue, for the most part it will be 4 or so... but we like to bring out gear for ice fishing...

I'm just worried that I'll overload it where it wont be as capable as I would like to see it in the snow (fresh or packed)


----------



## Helmsman38

Dont expect to climb any hills for very long with alot of weight . It gets hot  really hot and if you havent enough air flow you will over heat .  No seep records will be set going up hill . 
We had one and it was perfect for us as our road into the cabin is flat . The occasional trip up the hill which was steep was always a concern   lighter is better and gearing will be everything .


----------



## Nikson

irongoat said:


> Dont expect to climb any hills for very long with alot of weight . It gets hot  really hot and if you havent enough air flow you will over heat .  No seep records will be set going up hill .
> We had one and it was perfect for us as our road into the cabin is flat . The occasional trip up the hill which was steep was always a concern   lighter is better and gearing will be everything .



So I guess the OC-4 isnt really the problem, its more of the Wisconsin not really being enough?


----------



## Laurentian

A rear cab shoudn't be too heavy if you make up a tubular frame and use thin guage aluminium sheets. You could even get fancy and get some type of composite sheets. I made some tooling for a compaqny that makes air deflectors for tractor trailers and those boards are indestructible :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sL7jGJaurw"]Transtex MFS Skirt promotional video (WIP) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Nikson

Laurentian said:


> A rear cab shoudn't be too heavy if you make up a tubular frame and use thin guage aluminium sheets. You could even get fancy and get some type of composite sheets. I made some tooling for a compaqny that makes air deflectors for tractor trailers and those boards are indestructible :
> Transtex MFS Skirt promotional video (WIP) - YouTube



Yeah, so far just trying to figure what would be the simplest / least labor, yet most efficient way to go...

I bet that sheeting isnt cheaper aluminum thou, ha?

p.s. pretty sturdy stuff thou


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Front End / Nose section*

After a long time and many different versions in my head... I've decided to start on the front clip of the cat.

I'm not much for drawing/paper layouts, more on hands experience, so I figured just cut off what was damaged, and start welding on and incorporating things that I saw fit necessary.






Winch is probably will not be used much for getting out of trouble, but in my personal off-road experience - winch is something that there like an insurance policy, you never know when you might needed...

Went ahead with a smaller size, nothing like a 8000lbs overkill, since those weight close to 100lbs, and are too much for a 2000-3000lbs cat.

Smittybilt XRC 4.0 - $170 (S&H included off Amazon.com)
its 17lbs, considering a steel cable which will be replaced with synthetic to lighten it up and be a better choice for cold snowy conditions






so front clip chopped off ... off we go onto seeing what could be done...






Oh, did I mention that wheel were on...????





couple of the idler wheels had a wider wheel part, thus although tires were same size, I had to utilize some spacers to get them line up, as well as drill a new hole for the outer leaf pack center bolt.






you will probably notice that 2 first ones are WIDER... 






Front clip - prepped...






extended the top about 6 inches, making the front a bit $harper...






winch will get mounted about HERE... 






braced the joints...














So far... so good...






Seems like that this should provide plenty of support for winch...






will end up looking something like this... but I guess not much of the 1402 look... 

Efficiency & Cost show that a solid one piece windshield will probably serve the purpose better, plus putting 2 pairs of smaller rectangular windows will provide a better view of whats going on in the front (just as an idea for now).

So anyone looking for the front top part off this 1402?! - let me know...






Got the tube bent for the front brush guard/bull bar, w/e people call it... 

will have it attached in the later time, dont want it to get in the way of all the works before hand... 






so as of now... I'm considering to stay with a soft top on the 3/4 inch cabin frame, rear soft cargo cab will have seating in it, but will be an easily removable one (detachable) from the main rear bed, since I would like to mount my RoofTopTent, this way just use some jacks to support the cab & tent, making it into a cat camper... 

Next - run to an upholstery shop - got to pick out materials for the soft top & all the fasteners...   Time to remember good old days of Home Economics & Sewing classes from Junior High...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Front cab*

Front cab in process...











3/4 inch thin wall should do the trick I figured for over all strength of the cab structure, while keeping the weight to the minimum possible (vs aluminum).

Rear cab plans - make it removable (while a regular "stock" flatbed will be underneath), 4 jacks on the corners will lift/support the cab, so it can be removed to remain stationary while out in the boonies winter camping, and being able to mount my RTT (roof top tent) on top of the rear cab.

This what the tent looks like while its mounted to the XJ Cherokee, 

thus while the rear cab/tent are stationary up on the jack, people could remain sleeping in the tent, or the rear cab is used as covered kitchen/storage.  Cat itself will be free to move about getting firewood, or breaking any other trails.






Whatcha guys think?


----------



## anthonydoldd

How heavy is the tent?


----------



## Nikson

anthonydoldd said:


> How heavy is the tent?



The one I got is the largest of the tent models, sleeps 4+ people.

Annex room is attachable on the over side where the ladder is attached.

This one weighs approx. 150lbs


----------



## Nikson

*Re: tracks*

Installed track last night... 

took about 60-90 minutes of tinkering around and figuring out the best way.

remembered someone's advice on the forum about doing it from the rear of the cat, which worked out very well, plus I still had the rear bed removed, so had plenty of space for accessing it.
















the only concern I had was how the front idler will is getting squeezed from all the pressure of the track tightness...

anyone care to comment on this matter... 

pictures show how it bulges out...











one thing that came up in my mind was that the tracks are probably on the "dry" side, being that they have been sitting around for a while, so havent been stretched out from flexing while in motion.

Any suggestions of what I should consider doing if anything, or not to worry about this at all?


----------



## Nikson

had to make a video... 

p.s. seems like the carb needs to be adjusted after being rebuild, engine bogs at higher RPMs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8pCBmuBYJo"]Thiokol Imp 1402 snowcat - First run with track - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dep6113

Hi all, I got a flyer in the mail the other day from surplus center, it had these wiper motors featured, they look to be the same size as the ones in my friends sprite
29.00$
http://www.surpluscenter.com/sort.asp?catname=electric&keyword=NAWM
Dave


----------



## Nikson

dep6113 said:


> Hi all, I got a flyer in the mail the other day from surplus center, it had these wiper motors featured, they look to be the same size as the ones in my friends sprite
> 29.00$
> http://www.surpluscenter.com/sort.asp?catname=electric&keyword=NAWM
> Dave



Great link... lots of useful things...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: cab - continuing*

p.s. if anyone is using Instagram - feel free to follow... #budnixon

So... front cab got somewhat put together... started on the rear cargo area...





aafter that was completed... put together main cross beams for the removable rear cab...






Cab will be raised up w/four of these hand crank jacks... (2000lb rating for each)






braced the rear cab floor... after all it will have to handle weight of anywhere from 4-6 people, plus few hundred pounds of cargo weight...






doors sort of just came along automatically on their own... after all its all just "cut-n-paste (weld)" 






angles I guess are pretty straight... 











finished... up... amazingly they are actually same, and all dims came out perfect on both sides...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Seats...*

Found factory fiberglass seats to be "itchy" if that would be the right word, seems like top surface had been worn out to the point where fibers had started to surface...

Well, we are building a proper machine, right... so why not use a good seat...






used Honda CRV seats, seem like they had just the right width and height, as well as just plain flat bottom sliders, which were easy to modify for new brackets to mount.






"I LIKE!!!" (c) Borat


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Rear cab...*






Seems like it will turn out to have just enough head space to sit inside comfortably.  These 4 boxes are usually used when we travel to carry all of the supplies for protection from small critters & moisture/dust.






Weekend overall turned out pretty well, was able to finish up lots of little things in the garage, as well as take time head out into Cascades to pick the first chantarelle harvest of this fall.






Jeep is just waiting for the time when CAT will take its place...






Farewell, I everyone have a good and successful week...


----------



## anthonydoldd

Nikson!!!

It looks like you are just cruising through this!  Looks really good, I see the jack in one picture are you still planning to put the tent on top?


----------



## Nikson

anthonydoldd said:


> Nikson!!!
> 
> It looks like you are just cruising through this!  Looks really good, I see the jack in one picture are you still planning to put the tent on top?



Trying to get her done before the good snow conditions, I've got 4 jacks in the garage, just one on the picture...

and yes, decided to keep the idea afloat and make the rear cab removable with the tent on top.  Been really worried about just overloading with all the weight from cabs & various stuff, but afterall - I think it will turn out just fine.

Having a bit of an issue with the front idler, since track is really tight and its just pinching the heck out of that small front tire, so started looking around for a poly/full rubber wheel type... since this seems to be unreliable.


----------



## undy

Couldn't you just get the existing tire filled with foam?

Edit:  Oh, I forgot to also compliment you on the work and your speed with which you're getting it done!


----------



## Nikson

undy said:


> Couldn't you just get the existing tire filled with foam?



Well, didnt think of that in the beginning.

The only concern is that front idler is really one of the two wheels (other one is the rear sprocket) that hold the whole tension of the track pretty much.

Roughly its about 13inch diameter fully inflated, thinking that I would go down to a smaller size tire, or completely full rubber type wheel.


----------



## muleman RIP

A smaller tire should allow you to tension properly with the adjuster. The way it is now seems extremely tight.


----------



## Nikson

muleman said:


> A smaller tire should allow you to tension properly with the adjuster. The way it is now seems extremely tight.



I've used the same size replacement tire, so didnt see that as a coming problem.

I've figured that tracks themselves just shrank/dried up over time, so now I'm in process of figuring that out as well... 

One of the members mentioned using this on his project.






I have been thinking of doing the same thing ever since I've taken my tracks off, considering that with right amount of adjustment, you wouldnt even have to remove pins from the lacing in order to mount/dismount the tracks.

If anyone got any pointer of where to find this on sale, please let me know.


----------



## Woody_1

*Re: various parts*



Nikson said:


> miscellaneous engine updates...


 Have you thought about upgrading the ingnition? Thought I'd throw this at you. I did this to my 1404. And bought a spare Module to carry. No points!!! k


----------



## Nikson

*Re: various parts*



Woody_1 said:


> Have you thought about upgrading the ingnition? Thought I'd throw this at you. I did this to my 1404. And bought a spare Module to carry. No points!!! k



I actually have updated my ignition to similar setup, only keep in mind that my engine in 1402 is a Wisconsin vs yours (which I believe would be Ford).

Thanks for the tip thou...


----------



## Nikson

*Catcamper build - thats what I should have called it...*






rear cab frame came along slowly on its own really, not much here...

Just throw on a main square box & brace some angles on various sides.

Modded the jacks to work with the required height, as well as cut off the stock round mounts that came with jacks from store... needed to attach the square tubing - weld them up at the right angle...











Basic idea is this...

Position for "traveling" 
















extend them about 10 inches or so (holes drilled for hitch pin on opposite sides) and have plenty of extra width to base the rear cab on ground while cat is away playing...
















front & rear cabs painted last night, brushed on a bedliner paint, and second coat will be a spray on after all of aluminum has been pre-cut & ready to be fastened to cover the cab up.






Something like...


----------



## anthonydoldd

That looks like it will work great!  Did you keep it around the weight you were shooting for?  Excellent workmanship, excited to see it when you get it all sheeted!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Coming together nicely. Have you thought about it wanting to nose dive without the back cab on? I love the concept of it being removable though.


----------



## Nikson

anthonydoldd said:


> That looks like it will work great!  Did you keep it around the weight you were shooting for?  Excellent workmanship, excited to see it when you get it all sheeted!!



Thanks Buddy... 

So far - so good.  Cant really comment much on the projected weight, since I just did what I thought was necessary for the option I was shooting for at this point.  

Rear cab will be a soft top, since I just dont see the point of spending all that money to do it in aluminum, as well as weight difference with soft top option, which I plan to use the semi-truck trailer material which is pretty rip proof as well as really durable over all on the wear-n-tear.

At this point all I can say is that my buddy and I are able to somewhat easily lift it off the bed and move it around from garage to garage, not much of an issue with weight I guess... Dont seem like it will be at all heavy.

I figured that stretching out the jack supports will definitely help me keeping it more stable, keeping in mind that tent will have 4 adults sleeping in it.  Worse case scenario, I'll be able to put the cat under the cab for the night to make it more stable it that becomes a concern, which I dont really see at this point as one. 

Got the wiper motors & arms in today, so will be starting to get the sheeting measured out and fabbed to be put on.


----------



## Nikson

muleman said:


> Coming together nicely. Have you thought about it wanting to nose dive without the back cab on? I love the concept of it being removable though.



Thanks,

Any reason to worry about it being "front heavy"?


----------



## muleman RIP

I was thinking about steep downhill conditions where most of the weight is up front.


----------



## Nikson

muleman said:


> I was thinking about steep downhill conditions where most of the weight is up front.



I plan on using it on snowed in roads in the mountains, no plans on climbing steep stuff... but I guess you never know.

Considering all this thou, I dont see how its too heavy on the front thou, its just the cab in the front, which wont outweigh the rear by that much...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: aluminum sheeting*

Got some sheetmetal done yesterday... 

Cold evenings make is "no so fun to be in the garage" times... 











Side panes & floor bottoms... 1/8th thickness...











Front had to get some bends into it, upper & lower lips to wrap around...

Took a Dremel tool with cutting wheel - cut a line 1/2 depth of the sheet in the location of the bend (from inside), then just clamped it on my welding table and hand bent it to the right angles... Came out farely easy and simple...


----------



## Fritzhaus

Awesome work!  Can't wait to see it on snow.


----------



## Nikson

Fritzhaus said:


> Awesome work!  Can't wait to see it on snow.



I'm in the same boat...  cant wait to see it in the snow...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Cab coverings...*

Time to update...

over the past couple of weeks, got the rear cab covered in aluminum, went with 1/18 thickness...






so it looked like that before the works...






baby steps... 

nice to be able to just cut this up with my plasma (only a 110v) 






primered the cab, and cut out the side windows...

found a truck canopy off craigslist for $25, so windows are the right size & kind and only $25...   






front cab wasnt much different... just a little more detail on smaller pieces...






LOTS OF SCREWING... 















haven't had much luck finding a right size windows to put into the doors, so I've thought about making my own out of plexi-glass, and just use some aluminum u-channel for the front slider part.






so... day goes one... work goes on... 

stay tuned... we are almost there... 

(gonna order the windshield sometime this week, Cascades are going to be getting snow this coming weekend)


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i've got acrylic plexi c glass in my jeep for a side window that was missing in my acme door on the driveers sid eit's starting to frost up a bit now if i were to do it again i would use aircraft grade lexan it will last much longer and won't frost up in sunlight


----------



## Nikson

dds said:


> i've got acrylic plexi c glass in my jeep for a side window that was missing in my acme door on the driveers sid eit's starting to frost up a bit now if i were to do it again i would use aircraft grade lexan it will last much longer and won't frost up in sunlight



Where do I source that out?  I've got plenty of that plexi-glass at home, and I could easily replace it if needed.

In long run, I'm sure I should be able to find a good glass windows that I'll put in anyway, so this stuff will be a temporary thing.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i had plex at home that is why i did it and also to see if it would work. i would get ahold of some one at your local airport they should have a supplier for it keep in mind with a little care some of that lexan has stood up in aircraft for over 20 years ,and it's easy to work with at home around here i would go through aviall of course we have lots of small planes up here may take a trip a couple of towns over where you are at. all my stuff is mail order or i buy it at a primium at the local air taxies. forgot sighn shops will have standrad lexan but the aircraft stuff is more clear and has better resistance to scratching


----------



## brianf

go to glass shop and have them cut safety glass, cost is about the same as lexan or plexi glass, but you do it once and will not scratch very easy,


----------



## anthonydoldd

Nikson,

Looking good!!  are you going to use any insulation in the cabs?  I plan to use rboard or some thing similar.  Should reinforce the aluminum to a small extent but noise and heat insulation will be nice.

Good work

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Nikson

brianf said:


> go to glass shop and have them cut safety glass, cost is about the same as lexan or plexi glass, but you do it once and will not scratch very easy,



I've just contacted the local glass shops for the windshield quotes, gave them the sized on the door glass as well... we'll see what they'll come up with.


----------



## muleman RIP

We tried the plexiglass once in a track loader. 8 months later pulled it out and the local glass shop used it for a template to cut safety glass. The plastic had gotten progressively worse to clean and see through.


----------



## Nikson

anthonydoldd said:


> Nikson,
> 
> Looking good!!  are you going to use any insulation in the cabs?  I plan to use rboard or some thing similar.  Should reinforce the aluminum to a small extent but noise and heat insulation will be nice.
> 
> Good work
> 
> Keep us posted!!



Anthony,

At this point I just plan to use exterior carpeting that I used for the floor in the rear cab, to have that put onto the interior walls of the front/rear cab.

I'm not too worried about it being "warm & insulated", but noise & overall vibes will be nice to stay away from.

I've done carpet on the hardtop of my Jeep Wrangler (used same material as they use to wrap sub-woofer/speaker boxes) - worked out real well, just gives it a very "homey & comforting" feeling to it, thats for sure.

To give you an idea of a carpeted top...






In our neck of the woods, it dont get freezing cold much - lowest it gets at night is probably like 20s... so I'm not too concerned about the insulation factor at this point.

If all goes towards the fact that I'll put in a watercooled engine sometime in the future, than I might consider just throwing in some heaters & doing a better insulation job, but I think my next cat-camper will be totally different. 

Cheers...


----------



## Nikson

muleman said:


> We tried the plexiglass once in a track loader. 8 months later pulled it out and the local glass shop used it for a template to cut safety glass. The plastic had gotten progressively worse to clean and see through.



Just got a quote for the glass works...

Windshield is going to run $260 (thats for 59 1/8 X 35 size) including gasket seal, and the little ones for the front doors will run about $90/pair.

I guess glass it is... 

Need to finish up the cab works & get her painted so I can get the glass put in.


----------



## Nikson

*Re: GoPro3*

put the pre-order for the new cam *GoPro3 Black Edition*, now will get some high quality video of the trips...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: tune-up*

Had the engine with carb tuned up properly by my good buddy mechanic.

now it runs perfect... 

oh, thats me doing cookies...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: doors*

Finished both doors last night... left garage at 1 A.M., crazy tired, but end result was very satisfactory.

Had the glass guy look over the doors & round ends... said it will be perfect.


----------



## Mtn-Track

I like what you're doing here! Nice! Can't wait to see the final product,.....

if there is such a thing as 'final' on any cat...


----------



## Nikson

Mtn-Track said:


> I like what you're doing here! Nice! Can't wait to see the final product,.....
> 
> if there is such a thing as 'final' on any cat...



Very likely - that the light at the end of the tunnel is "imaginary" LOL

So far, I have to agree - liking the process... and cant wait to try her out.

Have to come up with a name now...


----------



## muleman RIP

Work in progress would work. Those doors look great. The radius corners are important to help them last.


----------



## Nikson

muleman said:


> Work in progress would work. Those doors look great. The radius corners are important to help them last.


 
Life supposed to be progressive... LOL 

Just a few more baby steps... and we are there...

now just have to hope that it snows...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Cabs are on...*

"Success - a progressive realization of a worthy ideal!"

The cat is pretty worthy ideal... and seems like so far its a successful project.

Anyways... getting ready to paint and putting on the final touches.....

so here we go...















the whole idea behind removable cab...











 so far looks pretty sweet...











and a little video to finish it up...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KJyFIGuMfY&feature=share&list=UUiTvqT1musPzdkZJT3OyHHg"]Cabin setup on the redesigned Thiokol Imp 1402 - YouTube[/ame]

P.s. some bullet proof machines... lol


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

my guess is the little wisconson might be a bit on the gutlass side on the plus side it. like the vw' simple with minamal fluids and accessorys. you have done an outstanding job and i like that big green house windshield


----------



## Northcoast

Thanks for sharing your project, should be a lot of fun. Love the removable cabin idea,opens up a lot of possibilities for usability. Great fabrication !


----------



## 300 H and H

Nikson,

Very nice work! I am wondering how hard it was to work with the indoor-outdoor carpeting for the interior.  Will it form into corners that are rounded?  What adhesive are you using to glue it on?  

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Laurentian

X2 nice lines and great workmanship !


----------



## Nikson

dds said:


> my guess is the little wisconson might be a bit on the gutlass side on the plus side it. like the vw' simple with minamal fluids and accessorys. you have done an outstanding job and i like that big green house windshield



So far I'm pretty satisfied with the Wisconsin's performance, overall its alright, and seems to be good enough for my need.

Windshield - it is what it is... will be lots better view than stock for sure...


----------



## Nikson

300 H and H said:


> Nikson,
> 
> Very nice work! I am wondering how hard it was to work with the indoor-outdoor carpeting for the interior.  Will it form into corners that are rounded?  What adhesive are you using to glue it on?
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Kirk, 

The carpeting that I used for Wrangler's top was really soft n streatchy, thus making it really easy to form to all of the corners and cracks on the inside.

3M spray glue is what I've used, it is applied to both surfaces, let it dry for few minutes as per direction and its good to go.  I used a roller to do the corners/cracks/spaces (the one thats for putting a stretch string for the windows screens).

The carpeting that I will use on the cat is a bit different, it has a "rubbery backing", assume that it wont form to the corners, but I plan on cutting it to fit the areas that aluminum is exposed, leaving the frame tubing open.


----------



## Nikson

Northcoast said:


> Thanks for sharing your project, should be a lot of fun. Love the removable cabin idea,opens up a lot of possibilities for usability. Great fabrication !



I tried...  thanks...


----------



## Nikson

Laurentian said:


> X2 nice lines and great workmanship !



Slowly coming along...  

Just cant wait to get 'er done already...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Paint*

Paint time... 

So, since I've decided to make the "Safety Orange" be the season's color in style... went ahead with the rest of it that way.

Will certainly have to blend in some black stripes on the sides, so its a bit less jumpy as some might think... but I like it.

Well, could always be painted to the color that "customer" likes, right... 
















Its not a finished product yet, so dont judge to harsh  

Lighting in some of the pics dont show the real color...


----------



## muleman RIP

Looking great! You will ready for the glass guy soon. Should get to use it before too long with the storms rolling in off the Pacific.


----------



## Nikson

muleman said:


> Looking great! You will ready for the glass guy soon. Should get to use it before too long with the storms rolling in off the Pacific.



Hoping it will be done soon, and I'll have it ready soon...


----------



## Northcoast

Having a Tucker, I think safety orange is definitly the way to go ! (one of my more anxiety prone  friends pointed out that it makes it easier to spot from the search plane when you break down)


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Northcoast said:


> Having a Tucker, I think safety orange is definitly the way to go ! (one of my more anxiety prone friends pointed out that it makes it easier to spot from the search plane when you break down)


 is that why the krustys are that color i kind of like that dark red on that ski dozer that is up for sale ive always wanted a 3 tone red white and blue on my snow track like the old Bill Strope Broncos in the old baja races


----------



## Nikson

Northcoast said:


> Having a Tucker, I think safety orange is definitly the way to go ! (one of my more anxiety prone  friends pointed out that it makes it easier to spot from the search plane when you break down)



I just sort off drifted onto that color while color matching the axle paint and few other parts... And now just liked the scheme n figured that it would be a good mix to stay with orange n black. 

In most cases I'm one who is searching n rescuing people, but never hurts tonbe a bit more noticeable.  Camo cover is a thought that ive considered thou.


----------



## Nikson

*Re: rear cab interior - carpet*

Pulled in another late nighter...

Got the rear cab carpeted from inside...






Will have to do some touch up on the frame paint, but nothing major.

Following 2 components were used...






Glue does wonders...






Had it taped up to prevent glue over-spray to the frame rails






Found a local "homeshop" upholstery guy, he took all the material that I've purchased & pre-cut... My sewing machines are just not "heavy duty enough" to punch through all of the layers... 

But $150 isnt too bad I figured, since thats for the 3 doors & fasteners included (which will be snap-on type every 6 inches).

Happy weekend everyone... 

P.S. LET IT SNOW ALREADY...


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

if any thing the carpet gives it a nice cozy /finished look should help dampen some of the accustics in side the cabin to i used 1 inch close cell  foam on mine dosn't look as good but it's quite warm.


----------



## Nikson

dds said:


> if any thing the carpet gives it a nice cozy /finished look should help dampen some of the accustics in side the cabin to i used 1 inch close cell  foam on mine dosn't look as good but it's quite warm.



Cozy is what I was going after...


----------



## muleman RIP

That sure gives it a nice look.Not too dark so it should let those windows brighten things up inside.


----------



## Nikson

muleman said:


> That sure gives it a nice look.Not too dark so it should let those windows brighten things up inside.



I plan on installing the side windows today, along with finishing paint on the front part.  Time for the glass to be put in... 

Anxious to get that thing out alrealy...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: dash/gauges*

Cut the spaces for all the gauges & buttons... 

Looks like it will come out to be a nice cockpit

Plan to keep it orange as well... 






after having a bad experience with forgetting the winch remote control at home, I always do these for the inside control... 

Love the look of that red ROCKET launcher button...


----------



## muleman RIP

Nice layout. I like the lighted rocker switches. I hear you on the winch control cable. The only thing worse than forgetting it is when a splitting maul smashes the plug end. The manual one on the winch puts you in a bad spot if you are using it to free the vehicle it is mounted on.


----------



## Nikson

muleman said:


> Nice layout. I like the lighted rocker switches. I hear you on the winch control cable. The only thing worse than forgetting it is when a splitting maul smashes the plug end. The manual one on the winch puts you in a bad spot if you are using it to free the vehicle it is mounted on.



Lets just say I've learned my lesson once after forgetting the controller in the garage after cleaning out my Jeep, and not putting it back inside... 

"Век живи - Век учишь!!!" (russian) - - as in "Living for a century, learning for a century!" - hope I've made sense...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Rear cab - side windows...*

I guess $25 goes a long way if spent the right way...

Last night with help of my older brother (future user as well), got the side windows put in... really liked the turnout.
















Used 3M Scotch double sided tape on the exterior trim part of the lip to stick from outside & seal.  Came out pretty nice and tight, and I believe it will be VERY water proofed.

Going out this weekend to celebrate our 10yr anniversary, so work will continue next Monday... (hopefully get the glass put in)


----------



## Bobmog

Your project is awesome and you really work fast, the progress you have made in such a short time is truley amazing.  Would you mind letting us know where you got the rear cab sliding windows and frames? Thanks, keep up the great work.
Bob


----------



## Nikson

Bobmog said:


> Your project is awesome and you really work fast, the progress you have made in such a short time is truley amazing.  Would you mind letting us know where you got the rear cab sliding windows and frames? Thanks, keep up the great work.
> Bob



Thanks for an uplifting comment!

The windows I was able to use are off a pick up truck canopy that I found on Craigslist.  I got lucky n only paid $25 for the whole thing. I've posted info on that in the earlier pages.


----------



## Fritzhaus

Very nice work and attention to detail.


----------



## Nikson

Fritzhaus said:


> Very nice work and attention to detail.



Just got to keep it up a little longer... And we almost there...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Rear cab - soft doors/windows*

so soft doors came out something like this...






I think they turned out alright...











and dash got primered... and ready for some SafetyOrange...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: winch & battery mount*

got the winch plate welded onto the front bumper mount... 

looks good, only concern that I've thought about is that I've stuck it out a bit far forward may be... not too bad though after everything will be done.

I guess time will show.






view from the bottom






top view






Battery mounted in the front on the passenger side, pretty simple but I believe it is reliable enough in the long run (easily removable if needed)






nightview with front cab off


----------



## Nikson

*Re: cab soft doors & rear cab mount tabs*

I'm not much into designs & crafts, but in a moment of epiphany an interesting idea came about to help me solve the issue with keeping soft doors out of the way once they are rolled up.

no need for any straps and just... 






just as simple as putting a fastener on top... and SNAP... 





rear cab mounting tabs are pretty simple... few holes & few bolts... 






some attention to the detail... 






hitch pins to secure the cab on the rear bed...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: tow hitch*

I didnt see much functionality in the factory towing system for my use...






so I've gone this route... 

I use rear carrier basket for extra gear... so this will be much more functional.


----------



## Nikson

*Re: glass & interior carpet*

glass guy really screwed up (Speedy Auto Glass) - not sure if this is something with the actual company or just the "guy" himself...

anyways, before the door was painted, I took it to him to show it and confirm that it was good to go before paint.  He said that my corner radius was fine & window seal will work with just "coffee cup" size...

Anyhows, when I took it over to him, he called and said it was just too small, so the only option was to "glue" glass... unless I redid the whole metal works... 

but its all good...






he said it was the same stuff as used to glue windsheilds...






windshield turned out alright thou...






carpet installed... 






cab


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Thiokol Imp 1402 OpenTop # 129*

so... the new look...

ta daaaaa... 








with the rear cab off...






and cab on...


























and for those how doesn't have an idea of the dimensions on this thing... 

I'm about 5ft 11in






dash painted... ready for the next step...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: aircooled cab heat*

now that everything is on... and we are ready to proceed to the next step... 

Bill's words (fron Snotrans.com) come to my mind... 

"Nik, it will be pretty warm in there from the engine, you wont have to worry about being cold, thats for sure...!!!"

Now, I have to figure a design for an air escape route from the top of the engine, thinking either going the route of the "Fan-tastic Fan" RV style top roof hatch... or something a bit more tricky and wacky... 
for now, this is how it all is... 

VIDEO - yes, I might seem a bit excited... and yes, I speak Russian (since this was for my Russian online blog on another site)... 

mostly, picture speaks a 1000 words... right?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyXzGE-XyYo&feature=share&list=UUiTvqT1musPzdkZJT3OyHHg"]Thiokol Imp 1402 snowcat camper - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Nikson

*Re: 1st snow run of this year*

this was my first snowrun on my Wrangler...

I was hoping I would have the cat done already.  

I guess thats what Jeeps are for...

p.s. higher elevations are already pretty impassible on a wheeled vehicle...






for those who like the videos... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jDyqaDOAJ8"]Olallie Lake Snowrun November 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Very nice work Nickson, very good

Очень хорошая работа Nickson, хорошие взгляды


----------



## Nikson

boggie said:


> Very nice work Nickson, very good
> 
> Очень хорошая работа Nickson, хорошие взгляды



Thanks (Google translate works wonders)


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Well it helps but I am 1/2 Russian also


----------



## Nikson

boggie said:


> Well it helps but I am 1/2 Russian also



well, thats even better (n easier)...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Lights...*

light install...

2 LED beacons
4 front Rigid Industries Dually LED (2 flood/2 spot)
2 driver cab top mount rear red LED
2 under bed rear red LED
1 GoLight - (no picture yet)






slowly getting some "meat" on her... not such a simple-n-plain look
















side view with the basket carrier 






I guess I just got to redo my tracks - and this thing will be like new...


----------



## 300 H and H

Very, very nice work Nikson. I like the removable enclosure on the rear as well. Dual purpose, and I bet it's easy to install too. You can haul cargo or passengers depending on configuration. The LED lights are going to go a long ways in keep the power demands low for your alternator. Excellent choice.

Now all we have to do is see it and you in some SNOW!!!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## muleman RIP

Wow! You have really brought it together now. Tracks will be a chore but then you will be ready to go where you want. Can't wait till it is rolling in snow.


----------



## Nikson

300 H and H said:


> Very, very nice work Nikson. I like the removable enclosure on the rear as well. Dual purpose, and I bet it's easy to install too. You can haul cargo or passengers depending on configuration. The LED lights are going to go a long ways in keep the power demands low for your alternator. Excellent choice.
> 
> Now all we have to do is see it and you in some SNOW!!!
> 
> Regards, Kirk



LED seems to be the new way of doing lights - I have all LED on my Wrangler, and love their efficiency as well as performance.

Dual purpose was the idea from the start, since diversification is the way to go... 

I figured I just got to put together a wheeled frame, and mounting the rear "jack" cab will be a snap to use it behind my Jeep in the summer for camping.


----------



## Nikson

muleman said:


> Wow! You have really brought it together now. Tracks will be a chore but then you will be ready to go where you want. Can't wait till it is rolling in snow.



Thanks... 

Tracks are the last thing on my list currently, they should last me this winter, plus I'll see if they performs as I expect.

If I decide to keep the same width, I'll just put on new belts next summer, and be all set... 

The other thought was to go asymmetrical and add another 4" wide belt on the outers by extending grousers another 6 inches or so (every other).

Also something to consider is doing a little "lift" on the leafs, since ride might be a little rough without the lift.


----------



## Nikson

*Re: lights... more lights... more buttons...*

I guess its true - pictures speak 1000 words...

So, for anyone with a question, feel free to ask.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDbDLbciU3s[/ame]


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Steering levers*

Thought about it a bit late, but better late than never.

At this point, have thought about even moving master brake cylinders completely forward, and AGAIN redoing the levers, but figured that these will last me this year, and if its still unbearable - i'll get them redone...

but this is what we have now...


























got them painted to orange, will get them installed once those seats are ready to be put in...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: air cooled motor heat & what to do with it...*

Bill has warned me about doing a closed cab around the motor area on these Wisconsins...

I've figured that I'll have to wear ear muffs for long runs either way, but did like the idea of having my doors closed, and staying dry in the cab...

so it all started with figuring out what to do with the "air cooling" air that gets blown over the cylinder heads...

started by getting some Pontiac GrandAm vents off eBay 






had my buddy come by and sketch up some stuff - than lay it out on the CAD program - he is working on the actual paper mockup before I give this over to my other buddy that does metal fab work, he'll cut it & bend it...

But this is what we are shooting for while utilizing the air flow through the vents off the Pontiac






for moving the air out of the cab - used a Fantastic RV ceiling fan - supposed to move like 1000 CFM, so far has proven itself right...






I've ran the fan with all the windows/doors closed, and engine running...

Once I've gotten inside the cab - it was pleasantly fresh n warm in there...

Now almost all done... 

looks like this with the sunroof fan


----------



## anthonydoldd

Nikson,

It looks great.  I was curious have you considered building a compartment around the engine to help deaden some of the sound and even help with potential fumes.  

If you dont mind sharing where did you get your fuse/distribution panel and your interior led dome light?  The cat looks great and functional!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Great work! Like the yellow top Optima for power source. With the Led's you should have nice bright light for night time running. You just need a bunk and a stove in the back and you are set!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

what he needs is a wet bar like Big Als kt-7 they are even the same color


----------



## Nikson

anthonydoldd said:


> Nikson,
> 
> It looks great.  I was curious have you considered building a compartment around the engine to help deaden some of the sound and even help with potential fumes.
> 
> If you dont mind sharing where did you get your fuse/distribution panel and your interior led dome light?  The cat looks great and functional!!




At this point, thinking of just running it as it is, afraid to take away any leg room as it is with the engine by doing the engine cover... plus I highly doubt that I will be able to get rid of a lot of the noise unless I do a heavy duty cover... but than again, with the air cooled engine, it wont be an easy task... - so to answer your question - no, no compartment., the ceiling fan will take care of the air circulation, so there wont be any fumes/bad smell issues.

All the electrical components were provided by my buddy, I bought it from his company's warehouse (they specialize in government rigs - policy, fire, EMT, etc). So components have been tested to be reliable & good quality.  I honestly have no idea on the brand names, but can find that out... All I can say is that they werent like "cheap" 

LED lights (including the interior one) are great and barely consume any power, my Wrangler is setup all LED as well, and I've ran lights on it few times for the complete night and battery didnt even "feel" it...

If needed, let me know I might be able to outsource those components at wholesale, since retail its all just "MADLY OVERPRICED"...


----------



## Nikson

muleman said:


> Great work! Like the yellow top Optima for power source. With the Led's you should have nice bright light for night time running. You just need a bunk and a stove in the back and you are set!



Thanks... 

Optimas has proven to be a great power source - to say the least I've used that battery to start that engine for past 2 months without it being recharged.

LEDs are awesome - thats all I'll say... although I'm hearing that they came out with some other even more efficient lights now... (something like plastic lights or something they were talking about on NPR the other day - should be even more efficient and outlast anything in the market).

As far as bunk - you probably forgot about the Roof Top Tent thats going in the back, along with my wood burning stove into my "kitchen tent" 

This is what we use for all of our trips - may be something to consider for yourself... LOL    

(this is my video)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wwy7681lfq4"]Mobiba MB-104 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Nikson

dds said:


> what he needs is a wet bar like Big Als kt-7 they are even the same color



Will have a "bar" thats for sure... 

as far as it being wet... I wont comment on that... LOL

p.s. wet bar will go into the next build... once I find a nice superimp for it


----------



## dep6113

your wiper system looks nice!! where did you end up getting them, do they have a website?


----------



## Nikson

dep6113 said:


> your wiper system looks nice!! where did you end up getting them, do they have a website?



I got everything from www.jamestowndistributors.com, wipers were from local AutoZone parts store... just have to match your length and right mounting clip for the blades/arms setup.


----------



## DAVENET

This thing is awesome!   Especially for being built in such a tight space. 

But I have to know - what have your neighbors thought of your project!?!?


----------



## Nikson

DAVENET said:


> This thing is awesome!   Especially for being built in such a tight space.
> 
> But I have to know - what have your neighbors thought of your project!?!?



Nice thing about the IMPs is that all you need is a single car garage... LOL 

 

As far as neighbors... they are used to seeing me roll out all sorts of things out of my garage... But this one definitely has been an eye catcher...

Few have come by and just drooled over it, few were in "denial" when they saw it back in original shape (now their opinion has changed), and some have come up and commented on the fact how fun these are, since they had their share of experience "back in the day getting to their uncle's cabin"...

Just cant wait it get it out and make some nice videos with it...


----------



## dave_dj1

Hi Nikson, I just sat and read through this entire thread, all I can say is "fabulous, simply fabulous!". I too enjoy working on and designing things on the fly. I also am into jeeps. I especially like your switch panel, awesome. 
I do have one thing to pass on to you as far as your charging system. If for some reason it doesn't charge enough, maybe you could run a pulley off the flywheel with a one wire alternator from a gm car/truck. There is also a small alternator used on some heavy equipment that is a pretty simple hook up.
 Congrats on your three little ones and keep up the great work. Don't forget to take the time to smell the roses, they grow up way too quickly.
dave


----------



## Nikson

dave_dj1 said:


> Hi Nikson, I just sat and read through this entire thread, all I can say is "fabulous, simply fabulous!". I too enjoy working on and designing things on the fly. I also am into jeeps. I especially like your switch panel, awesome.
> I do have one thing to pass on to you as far as your charging system. If for some reason it doesn't charge enough, maybe you could run a pulley off the flywheel with a one wire alternator from a gm car/truck. There is also a small alternator used on some heavy equipment that is a pretty simple hook up.
> Congrats on your three little ones and keep up the great work. Don't forget to take the time to smell the roses, they grow up way too quickly.
> dave



Thanks for good advice Dave... appreciated...

As far as charging system goes - i've converted from the 5A (as I was told) to the updated 30A stator on this engine.  In turn, I was also informed by few other good techs that alternator needs to output only 5A in order to maintain the battery for it being good to start the engine again (respectively ran after the first start obviously).

In my case, running all LED lighting system with minimal other uses combined with this Optima YellowTop, I do not forsee any problems, but have considered just a second YellowTop in the camper cab for extra lights and accessory charging, as well as back up in case I need to use it to start up the engine for whatever reason.

Personal experiences have shown that these Optimas go long way before they die on ya... hopefully it remains the same w/the cat.

Thanks for your good comments & wishes.....

Just hope to get 'er out this weekend to play around before the big run on the 20th for icefishing.  Cascades are at 2500 snow level, with plenty of powder already on the ground.


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Test Drive*

So did a test drive over the last weekend...

Few things came along as NEED TO BE FIXED, or updated.

1. Heat from the aircooled engine is actually very nice due to being "winter times"... Just have to get my doors completely secured and keep OPEN while on the move. 

2. New distributor was ordered, since the original one just isnt up to the task anymore after 50 yrs of service, not too surprised.

3. Clutch seems to be in need of adjustment, or even replacements, thats also tests pending.

4. Light in rear cab is needed, will have to figure either a quick disconnect way for cab removal, or install a backup battery into the rear camper cab.

Overall pretty happy with outcome, to be honest - I was just overwhelmed by the whole experience of how fun that machine is....



















































Pretty happy with its snow performance, now just need to get into the REAL deeeeeeep snow...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6cqEC6JXv8&feature=share&list=UUiTvqT1musPzdkZJT3OyHHg"]Thiokol Imp 1402 "Katya" - Test Drive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dave_dj1

That's awesome! 
I wish two things, one, I had one and two, I had a place to use it.
For some reason I thought they were bigger. What are the dimensions (roughly). Are you happy with the power with a load?
Keep up the good work.


----------



## muleman RIP

Yeah! It moves in the snow. Glad to see you got to try it out.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

muleman said:


> Yeah! It moves in the snow. Glad to see you got to try it out.


why would you have tthaught anything different he is not Big Al and his cat isn't a krusty


----------



## Nikson

dave_dj1 said:


> That's awesome!
> I wish two things, one, I had one and two, I had a place to use it.
> For some reason I thought they were bigger. What are the dimensions (roughly). Are you happy with the power with a load?
> Keep up the good work.



I wished & still wish kinda the same...

Looking at a need to upgrade to a larger LMC1450/or LMC1500 size... for my use, it might just work better...

So far thou, very happy with the way this machine performs.  I believe that this long stroke Wisconsin is doing a wonderful job with this, and greatest thing is that its just gone everywhere I wanted it too...

Next test will be the deep powder, soon to come, I hope...


----------



## Beartooth

Nikson, I too have a 1402. Awesome job you have done. I have a request as mine is not running very well. I have rebuilt the carb, new fuel pump and distributor. It seems to be jump and no power under load. Could you take a picture of the carb and governor. It seems mine is jumpy even when peddle is pushed for throttle. I have the governor rod positioned per Wisconsin spec. but i can not find a picture or spec about the throttle return spring that I have. It was hooked in the first hole of the governor lever. Need help if you can. 

Doug


----------



## Nikson

Beartooth said:


> Nikson, I too have a 1402. Awesome job you have done. I have a request as mine is not running very well. I have rebuilt the carb, new fuel pump and distributor. It seems to be jump and no power under load. Could you take a picture of the carb and governor. It seems mine is jumpy even when peddle is pushed for throttle. I have the governor rod positioned per Wisconsin spec. but i can not find a picture or spec about the throttle return spring that I have. It was hooked in the first hole of the governor lever. Need help if you can.
> 
> Doug



Have you looked over the picasa album to see if there are pictures already there?

if not - i'll make some that you need.


----------



## Nikson

Beartooth said:


> Nikson, I too have a 1402. Awesome job you have done. I have a request as mine is not running very well. I have rebuilt the carb, new fuel pump and distributor. It seems to be jump and no power under load. Could you take a picture of the carb and governor. It seems mine is jumpy even when peddle is pushed for throttle. I have the governor rod positioned per Wisconsin spec. but i can not find a picture or spec about the throttle return spring that I have. It was hooked in the first hole of the governor lever. Need help if you can.
> 
> Doug



Give Tim a call - he's been my best source on the info for Wisconsin's

[FONT=&quot]Tim[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Rock Creek Consulting[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4429 Brumbaugh Rd.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]New Enterprise, Pa. 16664[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]814-766-3675[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]wisconsinengines@embarqmail.com

[/FONT]


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Thiokol Imp 1402 Fluids &  Capacities...*

*Wisconsin VH4D *

_4qts 5w40 engine oil_

*Clutch *

_1/2qt (pint) 50WT_

*Rear end OC-4*

_2 gallons of the following brands/makes_
*Caterpillar T04 50WT
Shell Donax TC 50WT
Shell Spirax 50WT
MNOP HT/4 50WT*


----------



## CRockett

You did a wonderful job on the restoration and your thread was very informative. thatnks for you time and information.


----------



## nikos

* CROCKET Says
You did a wonderful job on the restoration and your thread was very informative. thanks for your time and information.
*

NIKSON         

 Is a  fact that I have not yet participated in the discussion about the reconstruction of the Thiokol .
But  i am watching - learning - thinking etc your project IMP 1402. 
I admire your Knowlege, the  methodology that you  followed, and  the way you  use the technology. (not only in the Photos).
The impeccable style and finish of your machines (jeep- thiokol) and the fact that the winter,  the snow is part of your culture and that of cource  participates your friends and your family. The video with the kids playing with the snow behind the jeep.

Merry Christmas to everyone
Regards Nikos


----------



## dlmorindds

Hey...you did a first class job on that 1402...you just don't see too many around anymore...Now take that bad boy out and Merry Christmas!

p.s.....got one in the shed


----------



## Nate b

Nikson I really like the fact that you have taken lots of pictures and have posted videos of her running, I'm hoping to have some of my own videos posted by January 2nd for everyone to see.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tomelroy

beautiful work, the next thing you need is a set of wide snow style tracks for that rig...help keep it on the surface.


----------



## Nikson

CRockett said:


> You did a wonderful job on the restoration and your thread was very informative. thatnks for you time and information.


  You are welcome buddy... 

I was hoping that this will be helpful...


----------



## muleman RIP

It sure is playing catch up in the snow this past week. Lot of folks are getting their first outings of the year. Hope you get it out again.


----------



## Nikson

nikos said:


> * CROCKET Says
> You did a wonderful job on the restoration and your thread was very informative. thanks for your time and information.
> *
> 
> NIKSON
> 
> Is a  fact that I have not yet participated in the discussion about the reconstruction of the Thiokol .
> But  i am watching - learning - thinking etc your project IMP 1402.
> I admire your Knowlege, the  methodology that you  followed, and  the way you  use the technology. (not only in the Photos).
> The impeccable style and finish of your machines (jeep- thiokol) and the fact that the winter,  the snow is part of your culture and that of cource  participates your friends and your family. The video with the kids playing with the snow behind the jeep.
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone
> Regards Nikos



Nikos,

You are pretty "correct" on my of your assumptions... 

Although, my birthland was more on the "California climate" side, but I've always loved the snow., and spending time in that sort of circumstance is the best pleasure I could get out of any weather conditions.

Build has been quiet a learning curve, I'm considering starting another one, since I would love to find that ONE, after building which I will say that I'm done & would love to move to something else... (as I've done with my Jeep builds).

Best wishes to you and everyone during this Holiday season...


----------



## Nikson

dlmorindds said:


> Hey...you did a first class job on that 1402...you just don't see too many around anymore...Now take that bad boy out and Merry Christmas!
> 
> p.s.....got one in the shed



Thanks buddy...

Due to some of the latest circumstances, I will have to wait until the upcoming weekend to take it out... (got to replace clutch)


----------



## Nikson

Nate b said:


> Nikson I really like the fact that you have taken lots of pictures and have posted videos of her running, I'm hoping to have some of my own videos posted by January 2nd for everyone to see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Oh yeah, that is a great idea... easy to "recollect" certain things...


----------



## Nikson

tomelroy said:


> beautiful work, the next thing you need is a set of wide snow style tracks for that rig...help keep it on the surface.



will definitely be considering it... for next season...


----------



## Nikson

muleman said:


> It sure is playing catch up in the snow this past week. Lot of folks are getting their first outings of the year. Hope you get it out again.



planning on taking it out this coming NYs weekend...


----------



## nikos

Hey Nikson

Since the beginning and during  of the  construction of the Thiokol 1402, i  figured - and  realized that this PROJECT was too small,  to satisfy your  great and essentials -  basic wishes.
I believe it was a nice warm-up for something much bigger.
Your potential, or your tallent in the design, construction, combined with the knowledge in technology are great.
I expected to finish your project, and after the  presentations to the Forrums, I want  to highlight these  points.
From the beginning of a project through the constuction  details, someone  can understand the mindset and the philosofy  of the  manufacturer.
Many times since the beginning we can  understand, the final outcome of a construction. One  Project can  appears the  different solutions in the  practical problems durring the construction. 

I wish you the best. 
Keep sending  pics from everything you built. 

Regards Nikos


----------



## Nikson

nikos said:


> Hey Nikson
> 
> Since the beginning and during  of the  construction of the Thiokol 1402, i  figured - and  realized that this PROJECT was too small,  to satisfy your  great and essentials -  basic wishes.
> I believe it was a nice warm-up for something much bigger.
> Your potential, or your tallent in the design, construction, combined with the knowledge in technology are great.
> I expected to finish your project, and after the  presentations to the Forrums, I want  to highlight these  points.
> From the beginning of a project through the constuction  details, someone  can understand the mindset and the philosofy  of the  manufacturer.
> Many times since the beginning we can  understand, the final outcome of a construction. One  Project can  appears the  different solutions in the  practical problems durring the construction.
> 
> I wish you the best.
> Keep sending  pics from everything you built.
> 
> Regards Nikos



You are pretty much dead on point as far as things going...
Seems that all of my projects are more or less a stepping stone to the next one.  With a snowcat build - I didnt know what I was getting into since this is my first encounter with such equipment.

So far, all I have to say, I love what cat can do and where it can go.  I love the snow and love the lifestyle that snowcat offers with it.

I'm looking to find a SuperImp that will offer me a chance to build a larger overall unit, or may be even a SkiDozer 252/LMC 1500 size... 

Would like to keep it simple and small to be able to get around as easy as the IMP does.

Cheers,


----------



## nikos

Nikson my friend,  when I mean small project,   I am not referring to the build stages, or in  the scaffoldings  of your  work   that you done in* high level*, but i am referring to the fact that the unit thiokol 1402  is not so large in terms of space and size (for your  basic needs for Snow - camping with your Friends), and of course in the power of the engine. 

Regards Nikos


----------



## Nikson

nikos said:


> Nikson my friend,  when I mean small project,   I am not referring to the build stages, or in  the scaffoldings  of your  work   that you done in* high level*, but i am referring to the fact that the unit thiokol 1402  is not so large in terms of space and size (for your  basic needs for Snow - camping with your Friends), and of course in the power of the engine.
> 
> Regards Nikos



I believe we understand each other right, since that is EXACTLY how I understood you at first!!!


----------



## cheeto

I may be late to the party but I just wanted to say thanks for all the pics and videos. I'm new to cats but not to "projects". Seeing lots of pictures during the tear-down and build-up process as well as your info on parts sourcing helps those of us considering taking on a project vehicle of our own.

 Time and money rarely meet on the project "graph". Having plenty of time but not much money means I have to do the work myself. Because of this I need to know ahead of time just how involved it will be. I'm the type that likes to know what makes things tick so seeing lots of component pictures helps me.

In short, fantastic job on your build, can't wait to follow along when you get another. To any others in the rebuilding phase, please follow his example so we can all enjoy the progress.


----------



## Nikson

cheeto said:


> I may be late to the party but I just wanted to say thanks for all the pics and videos. I'm new to cats but not to "projects". Seeing lots of pictures during the tear-down and build-up process as well as your info on parts sourcing helps those of us considering taking on a project vehicle of our own.
> 
> Time and money rarely meet on the project "graph". Having plenty of time but not much money means I have to do the work myself. Because of this I need to know ahead of time just how involved it will be. I'm the type that likes to know what makes things tick so seeing lots of component pictures helps me.
> 
> In short, fantastic job on your build, can't wait to follow along when you get another. To any others in the rebuilding phase, please follow his example so we can all enjoy the progress.



Its all good... I simply do what has found to be useful for me... (watching others on photo/video)... has definitely helped me make some choices, so I just figured it would be fair to give back to the community and not be just a leech...


----------



## Northcoast

Just wanted to add my congratulations,and thanks for keeping all of us in the loop on your build. It was really fun to follow along,and helps keep reminding me that I'm not alone in my snowcat habit!  Happy New Year !!


----------



## Nikson

Northcoast said:


> Just wanted to add my congratulations,and thanks for keeping all of us in the loop on your build. It was really fun to follow along,and helps keep reminding me that I'm not alone in my snowcat habit!  Happy New Year !!



Thanks for kind words...

I hope I'll have some more to post on the outings & few more new snow runs.

Currently waiting for some clutch parts, which are expected in about 7-10 days and will be able to get out and get some move photos & video for everyone's enjoyment...


----------



## Nikson

Took it out for another test drive...

Now days, we got about 6ft base with another 2-3ft from spot to spot, depending if its a blown over ditch or nice windy spot...

On this video we were coasting over a nice 1-2ft powder... 

So far very happy with its performance.

If all goes well, next weekend hoping to camp for 2-3 nights with some icefishing and some more daytime photo/video for everyone's pleasure...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85DjAq9PJOo"]Thiokol Imp deep snow test run - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Northcoast

Thanks for the video and your enthusiasm ! You'll have to GPS the speed of your cat,looks like you are breaking a speed record on the way back.


----------



## cheeto

Great vid! Can't wait to see some daytime footage.


----------



## Nikson

Northcoast said:


> Thanks for the video and your enthusiasm ! You'll have to GPS the speed of your cat,looks like you are breaking a speed record on the way back.




 gotta live your life to the fullest... (instead of wasting it as a couch potato and absorbing fat & calories...)    

Yeah, down hill in 4th gear - probably about 20mph... 

Last time I clocked it was 15, but this time did seem to be lot faster (no box on the back, so about 500lbs lighter)


----------



## Nikson

cheeto said:


> Great vid! Can't wait to see some daytime footage.



Hoping to get some done this upcoming weekend during the icefish trip...


----------



## Nate b

Hey Nikson hope you got warmed up. 

http://m.youtube.com/results?q=rescue mission "snowcat katya"#/watch?v=iJ3lqvOH0CU


----------



## Nikson

Nate b said:


> Hey Nikson hope you got warmed up.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/results?q=rescue mission "snowcat katya"#/watch?v=iJ3lqvOH0CU



LOL... 

its all good... that was a first test run, that went sour at the end... flooded lake shore under snowpack...

beauty of this machine is the fact that its a tank, and could care less (no electronics)... Drained the fluids, new ones put in, drove her back home...


----------



## Nate b

I can only imagine what you were saying when that started going south. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Nikson

Nate b said:


> I can only imagine what you were saying when that started going south.



Well, didnt really have time to say nothing, since wasnt ready for it, drove that road a lot before, max flood waters were a foot or so... but here... 

+/-2ft of snow, 3-4 inches of ice... and 3-4ft of water under...

Winch didnt help much, since it started to break more ice, so it sank even deeper..

btw, 4000lbs winch doesnt do squat in a situation like that... I highly suggest to use only 8000lbs and up for cats...


----------



## Nikson

*Re: photo*

I figured I would upload some of the images with the tent on it...

We are getting ready to leave sometime in the afternoon for the weekend of icefishing & snowcatting... 

Gee, I never in my life thought I would say it that I'm going "snowcatting" 

This is how it looks without the annex room...
















Now with annex room added...

Tent sleeps 4+ people, as I've slept in it with 4 other kids (ages 6 - 14), and its very comfortable and easy to setup up, in matter of minutes.

As far as sleeping in it in the snow, I dont see an issue about the cold, since thats what sleeping bags are for.











Folded & almost ready to go... 






Report of the actual trip will come later... after the weekend...

Cheers...


----------



## nikos

Nikson
Looks  very  nice. And very comfortable as well.
Finally with these pics, the Thiokol Imp 1402 has to many advantages.
It is the all idea -the  project in front of us.

regards Nikos


----------



## Nikson

nikos said:


> Nikson
> Looks  very  nice. And very comfortable as well.
> Finally with these pics, the Thiokol Imp 1402 has to many advantages.
> It is the all idea -the  project in front of us.
> 
> regards Nikos



Yes, thank you...

This setup has definitely proven its functionability over the past weekend.

Getting the photos ready for upload... need to edit some video as well...


----------



## Nikson

here is a link for a trip report from last weekend up to a lookout tower

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=61445


----------



## Nikson

Few updates...

New brake bands - done!
p.s. for anyone curious if it was worth it - heck ya! I brake with an ease of one hand now both sides... definitely had made a world of difference.  

SpryteImprovement in Idaho - great folks - quick turnaround time on job well done, very helpful.






started on figuring the issues with cooling & heating of the driver's cab...

seems thou I've solved it mostly...











now, its cool enough in the cab to wear a sweatshirt and keep them doors shut if need be...











winch got removed & will be a "hitch-mount" style with synthetic rope (lighter), wired both front & rear...






for more details - watch my Youtube channel - one of the latest videos from the last trip has a bit of coverage on the heat venting...
















vented out the engine oil breather as well... simple plumbing with PVC seemed to solve the issue easily & as well being easily removable






LOL 

my deep powder snorkel for cooling didnt get "fashion approved" nor practically approved... the 8" openning is too restrictive and I believe the engine would overheat in extreme conditions... I've ended up disconnecting it and will be redoing the exterior part of it...

Dont it look kinda cool thou???






videos from last weekend...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAIocXkP8hU"](teaser) Adventure of My Life - Winter 2013 - YouTube[/ame]

full episode is in the playlist - just search for it on my channel... 

Full Trip report is here...

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=61995


----------



## Nate b

Nikson are you having issues with keeping the engine compartment cool.  If so I will be curious as to what you come with to fix it. My current setup with the stock dog house seems like it traps the heat in side way more than i think it should.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Nikson, your cat is awesome. I'll bet you can take that as far as you want. Awesome set up all around, but those white intakes are a travesty. I think that since they don't work, it's ok, one of those blessings in disguise things you know...  
I'll be intersted to see what the solution is.


----------



## Nikson

Nate b said:


> Nikson are you having issues with keeping the engine compartment cool.  If so I will be curious as to what you come with to fix it. My current setup with the stock dog house seems like it traps the heat in side way more than i think it should.



Nate, are you running a Wisconsin air cooled like mine?

I'm not having issues with the engine cooling, my issue had been (in the past now) keeping the driver's cab nice and cool, rather than steaming hot (due to the engine cooling heated air coming out at the top and releasing into the cab).

Now that i've got my vent system built over the release area on the top, and vented out to the front - its perfect., no more excess heat, just enough to stay warm without need for the incab heater.


----------



## Nikson

snowsurfer said:


> Nikson, your cat is awesome. I'll bet you can take that as far as you want. Awesome set up all around, but those white intakes are a travesty. I think that since they don't work, it's ok, one of those blessings in disguise things you know...
> I'll be intersted to see what the solution is.



Oh, I can only agree... I've never considered that to be my "way out" of the issue, just planned to use it for this trip only, since we expected a bunch of powder (forecast didnt go through) 

Overall, ability and capability of this cat has been only amazing to myself, as well as to anyone I've taken on a ride...

At this point, I would like to finish up all the loose ends, bring it up to best comfort level and give it up to someone who can put it to use as I've built it for (in that concept somewhat).

Now, I've outgrown it already, and would like to do another project with a larger cat, one that I'll have to get a nice diesel pusher to haul it on most likely.  

Need a bigger size to be able to build a larger camper cab on it, so I can do long haul trips in the winter around our Cascades, as well as be able to travel to Colorado for ice fishing trips.


----------



## Northcoast

Thanks for sharing your trip,and awsome set up for camping. Can't wait to see your next snowcat !


----------



## Nate b

Nikson I have a ford 300 with no vents to the cab. Might put a vent or two in to remove some of the heat buildup but will gain extra engine noise in the cab which I'm not really interested in. Thanks for all your posts.


----------



## Nikson

Northcoast said:


> Thanks for sharing your trip,and awsome set up for camping. Can't wait to see your next snowcat !



You are very welcome, after all, all of our work with pointless if we dont share with others... 

I do hope that next project will come about sooner rather than later...

Will be putting it for sale here soon most likely.


----------



## Nikson

Nate b said:


> Nikson I have a ford 300 with no vents to the cab. Might put a vent or two in to remove some of the heat buildup but will gain extra engine noise in the cab which I'm not really interested in. Thanks for all your posts.



So, I guess you are watercooled?  If thats the case I would assume you might want to just consider running an exhaust fan onto outside from the doghouse which should solve your problem.


----------



## Nikson

Cat has been sold...

New owner is from WA, around Seattle somewhere, going to be used for cabin access.

Farewell!!! and hope she serves them well.

p.s. next project plans are on the table, just need to find the right one for resto


----------



## dave_dj1

You have my condolences and congratulations


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Congrats, this has been a great thread to follow. Thanks for all the posts and hope you find another one that could use your attention. Did you sell it through this site or ?


----------



## Nikson

dave_dj1 said:


> You have my condolences and congratulations



Thanks Dave,

I do feel a bit same way on both...


----------



## Nikson

snowsurfer said:


> Congrats, this has been a great thread to follow. Thanks for all the posts and hope you find another one that could use your attention. Did you sell it through this site or ?



Sold via Youtube/PicasaWeb Album/Craiglist ad - all together.

Hoping that I'll find another resto towards end of summer...


----------



## Northcoast

I really enjoyed following your restoration and your adventures afterwards.  Please get another cat soon,because your posts were BY FAR some of the most interesting on this site !!  Give some consideration to a tucker ( maybe it's because I'm on my third one).


----------



## Nikson

Northcoast said:


> I really enjoyed following your restoration and your adventures afterwards.  Please get another cat soon,because your posts were BY FAR some of the most interesting on this site !!  Give some consideration to a tucker ( maybe it's because I'm on my third one).



Its all good, thanks for a great comment.

Will be on a lookout for the next resto - matter of time finding one.

Choice really depends on its weight, due to towing ability of my rigs...
but than again, larger cats are just not able to get where I go, since lots of times those trails are pretty tight...


----------



## turbinator62

For any one who is interested, I am the new proud owner of Nikson's 1402 IMP. It is presently in Silverdale Wa. I am continuing to make improvements to the great restoration that Nik did. In fact it was the detailed documentation of Nik's work here and elsewhere that I was able to make the purchase with confidence. As a lifelong student of all things mechanical I could appreciate his workmanship.  

I will be making numerous modifications to the Imp to customize it to our needs as a cabin access passenger vehicle. I will also be rebuilding the tracks and adding some creature comforts.

I will be starting a new thread, "The continuing saga of Niksons 1402 Imp sn 129"


----------



## muleman RIP

Pics, pics, pics! They are vital to these projects for those of us who can't justify the expense for the little bit of snow we  get around here.


----------



## Nikson

muleman said:


> Pics, pics, pics! They are vital to these projects for those of us who can't justify the expense for the little bit of snow we  get around here.



Oh, you'll get pics, or at least I've been getting them in the email...  

he's doing a very good job taking pictures...


----------



## muleman RIP

Cool! I am interested to see what he modifies to your setup.


----------



## Nikson

muleman said:


> Cool! I am interested to see what he modifies to your setup.



being a retired AirForce, and having a lot bigger garage & much more free time... he's doing a lot more... 

Beauty of the custom work - build to fit your own need...


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Congratulations on your purchase and welcome to the forum!

I'll also be interested in your progress, but you've got a tough act to follow.

Best of luck and keep us posted...


----------



## turbinator62

Thanks. Nik did a great job. I had been looking for suitable a snowcat to use for access to our cabin in the winter for several years. When I saw Nik's, and the documentation of the rebuild, I knew I would kick myself if I didn't buy it.

I will doing more mods, to customize it for our intended purpose with creature comforts etc. as my wife will be riding in it with me.

I started a new thread in the snowcat mods page titled "The continuing saga of Niksons 1402 Imp sn 129" I will be posting pictures of my work there.


----------



## Nikson

For anyone still subscribed here and not aware of the second project starting - feel free to refer to the link below & subscribe!



http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?p=649720#post649720


----------



## Treewizzard

Look like you are doing a fine job. I just picked up the same model imp and I am in the process of fixing a few things on it as well. This is my first so I am pretty excited about it.


----------

